# Driving



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

With harvest just around the corner and hunting not far behind, I want to remind everyone to give the farmers plenty of space and I want to remind farmers to watch for hunters scouting. Also for the non-residents, there is no minimum speed limit on the interstate.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

> Also for the non-residents, there is no minimum speed limit on the interstate.


most people don't follow the max speed limit, why would they need a minimum? :huh:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

maybe he was just saying that in certain areas farmers may use the interstate to get their machinery to the fields. Thus they may be moving slow during harvest out there.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

blhunter3 said:


> Also for the non-residents, there is no minimum speed limit on the interstate.


Ummm...really?


----------



## hammerhead (Dec 22, 2004)

I always thought the minimum speed was 40 on the interstate. I think I've seen a sign to that effect before. Must have changed it.


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

Nope... there's no minimum in ND. It's 40 in MN, though.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Also... Be courteous..Give them the right of way. If equipment is coming down the road and you have the space to completely pull off and stop, do it. They really appreciate it and often will show it when you knock on their door later that day.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

And if you come up behind a tractor on a regular highway, take the time to slow down and actually make sure you're clear to pass! I can't tell you how many fools I've had blow by me as if they didn't even care if they got into a head on accident. Heaven forbid they should have to set their cruise control again :roll:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

diver_sniper said:


> And if you come up behind a tractor on a regular highway, take the time to slow down and actually make sure you're clear to pass! I can't tell you how many fools I've had blow by me as if they didn't even care if they got into a head on accident. Heaven forbid they should have to set their cruise control again :roll:


Oh come on!

Setting the cruise is a HUGE chore. Id probably have to put down my phone and pause right in the middle of a text message to do it.

Sheesh!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

USAlx50 said:


> maybe he was just saying that in certain areas farmers may use the interstate to get their machinery to the fields. Thus they may be moving slow during harvest out there.


Ding ding ding ding. You would not believe how many non-residents and residents coming flying down the interstate and damn near cause an accident. I just want a safe harvest and hunting season this year.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Deer hunters, please give combines, semi's/grain trucks and grain carts plenty of room and don't slam on your brake's when you see a deer. We can't stop on a dime.

Please don't leave your vehicle's in approaches on unharvested fields.


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

I got a question for you blhunter and dont take it the wrong way... but how does that work when you use dyed fuel in you trucks and tractors... I realize its (the tractor not the truck but we are all smart ppl here) a off hiway vehicle... but how does that work when they are on the highway and even moreso the interstate.... and just keep in mind Im in a truck at times too... spent 15 yrs behind the wheel of one so far but when ur comeing head on on a two lane highway its even harder for a loaded truck, more so a straight truck then a semi, to get over.... those shoulder are pretty soft for a truck and Ive seen a few flipped over cuz the shoulder was soft..... the white line is there for a reason... but again.. not here for a pi$$ing match just pointing it out.... but if you or someone else could explain the thing with the offraod only fuel and this equipment being driven on the hiways and interstates... regardles if its allowed or not.. is it allowed with the red stuff in it? Just something Ive thought about when I stop to fuel up now and then  thanx


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I have no idea what your trying to ask. Are you asking how can tractors and combines with farm diesel drive on roads? Semi's and grain trucks can't use farm diesel and if you do and get caught you get bent over pretty good.

I don't understand about stuff flipping over.


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

your not suposed to use it I realize that.. doesnt mean it doesnt happen .. but the question is yes.... how can you drive the tractors and combines on the hiways and interstates.. thats the question.... as far as flipping over that was pertaining to when you said to watch out for the head ons from the trucks that fly by you almost causeing an accident... yes I have seen a cpl tipped over from hitting the shoulder and overcorrecting... I was pointing out that no matter the size of the header on the combine whos gonna be at fault if they hit say a car or truck or pickup regardless of damage or if someone got hurt or killed or whatever because they didnt or couldnt pull over because the header or drag or any equipment from tractor or truck or pickup pulling anything was hanging over that white line.... its unfortunate that people have to be that way but they are and all im sayin is I havent found a law yet saying 'you' and im not pointing at you its just a general term are exempt from crossing it with oncoming traffic... I hope that clears that part up....  BUT yes the question was about the off highway deisel being used on the highway... Im very inquizative now that I havent been a teen for quite a few yrs and dont know everything anymore  just wondering if you or anyone else can let me know the laws or regulations on this... again thank you


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

good post BL 8)


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

ND state law says farm equipment can drive on all roads. If we weren't allowed to utilize the roads, then no one could farm.

It says right in the ND CDL hand book that 80% of semi and car accidents are the car's fault not the semi drivers fault.

I believe that farm equipment has the right of way at all times.

All I was trying to point out is that everyone needs to be careful right now, there were too many close calls last weekend. One guy I talked to at the elevator said he had a vehicle stop right in the middle of the road to shoot a deer and he was right behind them.


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

ok... I was just wondering about the fuel thing.... I realize the statistics on the truck/car accidents... never been in one with a truck but seen many... never fun to roll up on those..... never a pretty sight... as far as the right of way thing that Im not sure about... I also drive trains..... I know they dont have the right of way for that  lol and I just know its really nerve racking and white knuckling coming head on with a full load on lookin at a wide header.... as Im sure it is for you in the combine stareing me down... and yes I do slow way done.... thats why Ive never been in an accident yet.... and the guys who stopped in front of ur buddy to shoot a deer I dont think any one on here would agree with that.... thats just stupid.... so BL where do you farm at?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Stutsman County, North Dakota.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

you answered your own question. They are considered an off-highway vehicle, therefore they can run red fuel. Plus farm and construction equipment have no odometers so how would you log the usage? The 10-15 miles per year that one piece of equipment may or may not be on the highway would probably not be worth the headache for the owner or the gov't.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

TK33 said:


> you answered your own question. They are considered an off-highway vehicle, therefore they can run red fuel. Plus farm and construction equipment have no odometers so how would you log the usage? The 10-15 miles per year that one piece of equipment may or may not be on the highway would probably not be worth the headache for the owner or the gov't.


That would be o so fun trying to figure out how much time you spent on roads to pay the road tax .:roll:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

BL, there is a ticket for impeding traffic... just sayin!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

hunt4P&Y said:


> BL, there is a ticket for impeding traffic... just sayin!


Impeding Traffic Law & Legal Definition

Impeding traffic is typically defined when not operating a vehicle reasonably, so as to block the normal flow of traffic. It typically is used in cases where a person is blocking an intersection or driving too slow and causing a log jam. Laws vary by jurisdiction, but are generally follow a standard of "reasonable operation". The following is an example of a state law governing impeding traffic:

" 169.15 Impeding traffic.

No person shall drive a motor vehicle at such a slow speed as to impede or block the normal and reasonable movement of traffic except when reduced speed is necessary for safe operation or in compliance with law or except when the vehicle is temporarily unable to maintain a greater speed due to a combination of the weight of the vehicle and the grade of the highway. "

Farm equipment is ok :thumb:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Bl, I was just trying to stir your pot a bit... However I will say it could be a ticket you get if you hit the interstate as you eluded to. I'm not at all trying to get after farmers as I have been in the drivers seat... but driving on the I is plain stupid.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Farm equipment can use the interstate regardless of what speed they are driven at as long as they do not violate width restrictions. Such as taking up both lanes of traffic or road construction width restrictions. I have seen too many of those through construction sites and it's not pretty.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

hunt4P&Y said:


> Bl, I was just trying to stir your pot a bit... However I will say it could be a ticket you get if you hit the interstate as you eluded to. I'm not at all trying to get after farmers as I have been in the drivers seat... but driving on the I is plain stupid.[/quote
> 
> Its state law that we can utilize the interstate, being that you were a criminal justice major I thought you would know that.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

blhunter3 said:


> hunt4P&Y said:
> 
> 
> > Bl, I was just trying to stir your pot a bit... However I will say it could be a ticket you get if you hit the interstate as you eluded to. I'm not at all trying to get after farmers as I have been in the drivers seat... but driving on the I is plain stupid.[/quote
> ...


Read my posts over BL... Never said it was illegal... said it wasn't smart. A good way to get in an accident, or have some on *** end you. It becomes a liability thing.


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

ok my question wasnt about if it was legal to drive on the highways and interstates.... it was more to do so with the red fuel and being able to run on the roads.... you sited a law stateing its ok as long as it doesnt impede the normal flow of traffic.... that doesnt really tell me if there is a law that it is or isnt legal to drive without paying the fuel tax.... of course your gonna say yes because thats what you heard from your friends and grandfathers but unless you read the actual law it doesnt tell me anything.... 5 yrs at the railroad dealing with them and the union you tend to find out real qwick unless its on paper and you can read it for yourself it doesnt mean didly.... I do enjoy the discussion and I am glad you brought it up BL... and longshot you say it can use the I if it doesnt take up both lanes... well we all realize its not the safest or smartest thing to do but does this also include oncomeing traffic on highways?.... you know... that whole crossing over the white line thing i mentioned earlier... and please guys.. unless you know for sure and not just what you think you know or have heard or done in the past.... like huntp&y said... Im just trying to stir the pot here


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

yes Im bored ...


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Farm equipment such as tractors, sprayers, and combines, don't have to pay the road tax, as they don't use the road much and there main purpose is field work.

Semi's and grain trucks, have to use the diesel that gets the road tax, Because there purpose is driving on the road. Its a state law somewhere, and I don't have the time nor do I care to find the exact law.

P&Y, I understand what you are saying, but as long as we have our lights on and flashers and don't have anything over sized without the over sized or long load flags on, if someone hits us they are at fault.

That is how it was explain by either the Highway patrol or police man, whoever it was when Joel Heitkamp had them on this summer when a caller called in about that.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

The rules change if a NR was driving a tractor in ND then he would need to pay road taxes, but they don't, so they are ruining everything for the residents. :rollin: :wink: 8) :lol:

This post is only a joke, it was only a matter of time before someone turned this into a nr vs. n debate.

Everyone drink up :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

so what ur sayin is we should proly post up the roads and lease them out to the outfitters so that eventually it will just be the nr's with the big money paying for its use  lol


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Yup, don't forget about the NR's busting the roost. :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

blhunter3 said:


> Farm equipment such as tractors, sprayers, and combines, don't have to pay the road tax, as they don't use the road much and there main purpose is field work.
> 
> Semi's and grain trucks, have to use the diesel that gets the road tax, Because there purpose is driving on the road. Its a state law somewhere, and I don't have the time nor do I care to find the exact law.
> 
> ...


I am going to call bs on that. Even if a class 1 emergency vehicle has all of its lights engaged and siren on they are still liable for there actions. Putting a amber light on something and some flags doesn't take liability off of you.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

As for the on road use of an off-road vehicle if you are on road you should have dye in your fuel... If you get DOT'd without it you may be in for a treat.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

hunt4P&Y said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > Farm equipment such as tractors, sprayers, and combines, don't have to pay the road tax, as they don't use the road much and there main purpose is field work.
> ...


P&Y is right on this, my cousin was sued for an accident in his ambulance. He had lights and siren on, had an accident, still ruled partially his fault.

BL- those lights, flags, flashers, and signs are only a warning. If you are over the centerline, in the wrong lane turning, etc you are liable. It is no different than any other vehicle. The only time you would be exempt is if you are under police escort, and even then we are somewhat liable. ND has some very friendly oversize laws. Too friendly imo.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

hunt4P&Y said:


> As for the on road use of an off-road vehicle if you are on road you should have dye in your fuel... If you get DOT'd without it you may be in for a treat.


You have it the other way around. If you are on the highway you should not have dye in your fuel. Clear Fuel=On Highway.

I have never heard of farm or construction equipment getting clipped for running dyed fuel. Depends on the road and depends on the jurisdiction.


----------



## fesnthunner (Mar 16, 2009)

Just being farm equipment doesnt give you right of ways on the roads. If you are an oversize vehicle, combines and tractors qualify here because of width, as per your commercial operating manual, you are as responsible as the next driver you meet on the road to operate safely. ND commercial drivers manual even states that you shouldn,t proceed on stretches of road or bridges and overpasses if you would be impeding traffic. You may have to pull over for oncoming traffis to clear if both vehicles cannot pass due to the limited width on overpasses and bridges. Flashing lights dont remove your responsibility to operate safely, and even add on to ones responsibilities when driving. Fortunately we live in a farm friendly state and the vast majority of us drivers realize the situation you are in and drive in a courteous manner to help you as well as ourselves arrive home safe. It is a responsibility we all SHARE. I appreciate many of the farmers that pull over to allow vehicles in the rear to pass when they are able to so we can pass more safely.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

fesnthunner said:


> Just being farm equipment doesnt give you right of ways on the roads. If you are an oversize vehicle, combines and tractors qualify here because of width, as per your commercial operating manual, you are as responsible as the next driver you meet on the road to operate safely. ND commercial drivers manual even states that you shouldn,t proceed on stretches of road or bridges and overpasses if you would be impeding traffic. You may have to pull over for oncoming traffis to clear if both vehicles cannot pass due to the limited width on overpasses and bridges. Flashing lights dont remove your responsibility to operate safely, and even add on to ones responsibilities when driving. Fortunately we live in a farm friendly state and the vast majority of us drivers realize the situation you are in and drive in a courteous manner to help you as well as ourselves arrive home safe. It is a responsibility we all SHARE. I appreciate many of the farmers that pull over to allow vehicles in the rear to pass when they are able to so we can pass more safely.


 :beer:

I wasn't trying to be a dick in my posts... just trying to get a point across BL.

So many people throw a amber light on and think they can do whatever... Not the case!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

TK, if something gets in your way can't you just move it with that crane?


----------



## fesnthunner (Mar 16, 2009)

By the way, I love farmers and ranchers, I thought about them today when I sat down for a dinner of steak and taters, delicious!


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

> By the way, I love farmers and ranchers, I thought about them today when I sat down for a dinner of steak and taters, delicious!


wow you sound like your from Elroy Wisconsin, home of the famous steak and taters


----------

